# تشكيل الصاج ( كيسة كمبيوتر )



## خالد المـصرى (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا كنت محتاج معلومات بسيطة فى الاسطمبات و تشكيل المعادن و بصفة عامة انا ناوى بأذن الله اصنع بادى ( كيسة ) كمبيوتر فانا كنت بسئل وبتمنى من كل الاشخاص فى القسم هنا انهم يبصوا على الكيسة الخاصة بيهم و يقولى اية الى انا محتاجة لصنع واحدة مثلها 
انا هستخد صاج خفيف ( لو فى انوع طاردة للحارة ياريت تقولى عليها )
وعاوز الكيسة كلها تكون جزاء واحد بدون لحمات لو ده مش ينفع عاوز اعمل كده بأقل استخدم لحم الاجزاء مع بعض 
عاوز اعرف ايها الادوات اللزمة لعمل وتشكيل الصاج بالطريقة دى مع العلم انا عاوز اعملها احترافية بدون 0.1% خطاء وانا منتظر اسمع رائيك فى الموضع ده واتمنى بجد انكم تساعدونى كل الى انا محتاجة معلومات بسيطة عن الموضع بشكل عام و يارب اقدر اسعدكم فى اى شىء​


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ / خالد المصري​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبة لتصنيع كيسة كمبيوتر بحيث تكون قطعة واحدة .. هذا مستحيل ، والممكن عملة هو تقسيم الكيسة إلى عدة أجزاء ، يتم تصنيعها وإنتاجها باستخدام مكبس ، والتجميع يكون بالبرشام ، وهذا أسهل وأرخص من اللحام.​أما الأدوات اللازمة فهي .. مكبس ـ مقص بحجم متوسط ـ تناية ـ ماكينة برشام يدوية في بادئ الأمر ـ بعض الأدوات البسيطة المستخدمة في ورش السمكرة.​يعتبر تصنيع كيسة الكمبيوتر من المشاريع الناجحة ، حيث أن الطلب على أجهزة الكمبيوتر يتزايد يوم بعد يوم.​ابدأ في تجهيز هذا المشروع على بركة الله .. وربنا يوفقك ، مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح​وبمشيئة الله ستكون في يوم من الأيام أحد عمالقة الصناعة.​مع حياتي​د.أحمد زكي حلمي ​


----------



## فتوح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لابد من عمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع 
لأن الموجود بالأسواق تم انتاجه بنظام الإنتاج الكمي وعلى خطوط انتاج ولذلك فسعره رخيص جدا

وكما ذكر سيادة الدكتور احمد ووضح لك الأدوات التي يمكنك من خلالها التصنيع ولكن ستكون التكلفة عالية جدا

وبالنسبة للجزء الداخلي يكون من صاج زنكور


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (7 مارس 2010)

*عبد المعز محمد*

السلام عليكم يأخى عندى معلومات بسيطة ياريت تفيدك 
اولاً ستقوم بتصنيع الكيسة بالوجه الامامى ( البلاستيك) ام بدونه ان كانت الاجابة نعم فسوف تحتاج الى دراسة لعمل اسطمبة لتشكيل الشكل المراد 
ثانياً بالنسبة للجزء الصاج نصيحتى لك ان تقوم بوضع كيسة امام عينك ثم تقوم بعمل افراد لها لحساب المساحة التى سيتم استخدامها فعلياً ولابد ان تراعى الثانيات والدسرات الموجودة فى الكيسة ومن ثم 
فأنت محتاج الى مقص يدوى لتخليخ الصاج ويفضل ان يكون الصاج سمك 0.5 مم مدهون الكتروستاتيك لسهولة تشكيله ثم تلجأ الى عمل بنش فى الاماكن الت سيتم تثبيت اللوحة الام فيها وايضاً لاماكن دخول الكابلاتواماكن الهارد والسى دى والديسك وعمل البنش تقوم بعمله فى احدى المصانع التى يتوفر فيها ماكينات البنش حيث ان سعر الماكينة غالى لاتقدر على شراءه الان ثم انت محتاج الى ماكينة لعمل الدسرة سعره رخيص وحجمه صغير لعمل دسرة فى الحواف وذلك لاكساب الصاج متانة ومنع الاحرف الحادة ثم تلجأ الى التجميع عن طريق الدسرات او كما قال اخونا الكريم عن طريق البرشام


----------



## محمد سيد كساب (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: عبد المعز محمد*

*السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله انا اؤئيد اخي الفاضل وانا كمان شغال في مجال قطع غيار السيارات وبحاول ان اقدم المنتج المصري بدلا من الاحتلال الاقتصادي الغير عادي اللي في حياتنا في كل كبيرة وصغيرة
انا بصنع كاوتش وقريبا داخل في تشكيل وتشغيل وسباكة المعادن ارجو منكم الدعاء والنصيحة وخاصة من الدكتور العزيز د / احمد زكي حلمي جزاه الله عنا خيرا ويا ريت كلنا نحاول استبدال كل ما هو مستورد في حياتنا ببديل مصري او علي الاقل من بلد مسلم او عربي 
وبارك الله في هذا المنتدي الذي اعطاني هذه الفرصة

*


----------



## karambeder (18 يناير 2013)

الاخ الكريم انا اعمل بهذا المجال : كل ال انت محتاجه لهذا المشروع : اولا تنايه صغيره / مقص عرض 100 سنتيمتر / ماكينه صغيره لتخريم الصاج وعمل فتحات التهويه / ماكينة برشام تعمل بضغط الهواء وهى متوفره بأسعار تبدأ من 700 جنيه / kompressor لتشغيل ماكينة البرشام .. وفكرة انك تصنعها قطعه واحده دا مستحيل وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك






​


----------



## hh13579 (9 فبراير 2013)

بواسطة اسطمبة


----------

